# Central Ohio Catfish Club



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi Just wanted to let everyone know that the 2010 Central Ohio Catfish Club
(COCC) schedule is up.  
Link to site is in my signature line
Feel Free to PM me with any ?'s


----------



## buckifan43221 (May 27, 2006)

Lookin forward to it. Jeff and I will be there at Hoover next weekend. Caught first channel last weekend at Oshay, hoping to have some luck at Hoover!


----------



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

Cool. We went up to Hoover on Friday and there were 5 boats out pre fishing for the tournament. Looks like its gonna be a good turnout, and with the warmup the weigh in should be nice. My Hoover curse continued though:S Mike landed a 7# and a 5#, Tim also got a 6.5#


----------



## skeeter21 (Mar 26, 2010)

Anybody fishin the tournament tomorrow night at delaware?


----------



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

Results are up for the 5-15-10 event @ Deleware Lake. We had a good turnout. 8 boats, would like to see some OGFers come out and fish with us.
#25.2 lbs won first place. Click link in my signature for full results and pics.


----------

